# Core i3 or core i5 based system



## GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK (Feb 13, 2010)

*Hello,
to all of you,
Can any one give the CONFIGURATION OF CORE I3 OR CORE I5 BASED SYSTEM? Thank you.
GEEKCOMPUTER_GEEK*


----------



## rahul_007 (Feb 13, 2010)

i also have the same ques.... i want a decent core i5 rig(preferably under 30K-35k excluding monitor)....


----------



## comp@ddict (Feb 13, 2010)

Core i3 i530 2.8GHz @ 6k
INTEL H55TC @ 5.6k
4GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend @ 4.4k
CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
Gigabyte 460W @ 2.2k
Seagate 500GB @ 2.4k
Logitech Kbd/mouse combo @ 1k
Altec Lansing 2.1 BXR1121 @ 1.2k
LG 22x DVD @ 1.1k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k

You didn't mention whether u need a GPU or not...


@ Rahul_007


> Core i3 i530 2.8GHz @ 6k
> INTEL H55TC @ 5.6k
> 4GB DDR3 1333MHz Transcend @ 4.4k
> CM Elite 310 @ 1.5k
> ...


And
Sapphire HD5670 512MB GDDR5 @ 5.6k

IMHO, the processor+motherboard should be this as it's faster yet cheaper by *1.6k*:-
Athlon II X4 630 2.8GHz @ 5.2k
ECS 785GM-M @ 4.8k


----------



## rahul_007 (Feb 13, 2010)

can you please suggest me a mobo other than intel as i overclock my pc.

---------- Post added at 10:00 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:56 PM ----------

thanks man....

---------- Post added at 10:01 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:00 PM ----------

ok.... thanks....

---------- Post added at 10:03 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:01 PM ----------

ok.... thanks....


----------



## vickybat (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi rahul_007

Buddy if you're planning the pc for gaming then the i3 530 is a good option not because its a dual core but of its onboard pci-express controller that communicates with the gpu directly.

But if you do a lot media transcoding like conversion then the amd athlon x4 is a good option.Sure hyperthreading allows the i3 530 to work simultaneously in 4 threads but 4 physical cores which the amd offers makes a difference and price to performance wise, its a more viable option.

Regarding on the non intel mobo for i3 , try the ASUS P7H55D-M EVO LGA 1156 Intel H55 or look for gigabyte or msi boards of same h55 chipset.
You can also try p55 boards but you'll be unable to use the on-die gpu of i3 530 in case you dont buy a discrete gpu.


----------



## rahul_007 (Feb 14, 2010)

i am just a casual gamer.. should i go for a core i3 based lappy or core i5 based rig??


----------



## vickybat (Feb 14, 2010)

Depends on you.Since you say you're a casual gamer then the i3 is best for you.

If portability and mobility is your thing then go with an inspiron laptop with core i3 proccy and ati 4330 graphics.

But a desktop is more future proof and opens a lot upgrading options in the long run sans mobility.

Your call.......


----------



## XTerminator (Feb 14, 2010)

rahul_007 said:


> i am just a casual gamer.. should i go for a core i3 based lappy or core i5 based rig??



*www.pcgameshardware.com/aid,702446/Intel-Core-i3-and-Core-i5-tested-Clarkdale-review/Reviews/

this should help u dude


----------



## rahul_007 (Feb 14, 2010)

Should i go for core i3 540 or core i5 650???


----------



## jyotirmoy_k (Apr 1, 2010)

latest price for i3 530? 

and can you guys suggest a mobo for this CPU which is non-igp, if the chipset is from Nvidia it would be better rather than intel i think. And the price range of Rs 4.5k-5.5k would be sweet..  

and also suggest a GPU for about Rs. 4.5k-5.5k from Nvidia..


----------



## a2mn2002 (Apr 12, 2010)

Am a rockstar gamer .i wana buy i5 based machine.plz suggest me the best config+ prices with 20" full hd monitor.and also gpu which can play gta4 well with hight settings. My decision so far is nvidia 9800gt.


----------



## Arvind.exe (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi, rave reviews about the ASUS P7H55D-M EVO in AnandTech as well. Any idea about the latest price in Kolkata ?


----------



## gEEK001 (Jul 4, 2010)

Dont go for CM Elite 310 coz for 2k u can get NZXT Gamma which can accomodate 6X120mm fans and has all black interiors

Processor:Intel Core i5 750-9.5k
Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H-5.5k
Graphics Card:MSI GeForce GTS250-5.8k
RAM:Corsair XMS 1333Mhz 4GB DDR3-6k
Hard Drive:WD Caviar Black 500GB-2.5k
Cabinet:NZXT Gamma-2k
SMPS:Gigabyte 460W-2.2k
ODD:LG H55N-1k
Keyboard and Mouse:Logitech Combo-0.5k

TOTAL:35K
This is the best PC u can get in 35k with Core i5
and don't buy any GPU other than GTS250 bcoz it easily outperforms any card under 6k!!!!!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 5, 2010)

gEEK001 said:


> Dont go for CM Elite 310 coz for 2k u can get NZXT Gamma which can accomodate 6X120mm fans and has all black interiors
> 
> Processor:Intel Core i5 750-9.5k
> Motherboard:Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H-5.5k
> ...



Great job bro. i also have the same budget to get the same ring.
Now i will add ati hd 5770 1gb @ 9.2k.

would u plz suggest me the best 22 incher monitor *Full HD* from the following brands: 

1. Dell
2. Acer
3. Samsung
                       I want to make it a TV also.


----------



## gEEK001 (Jul 5, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> Great job bro. i also have the same budget to get the same ring.
> Now i will add ati hd 5770 1gb @ 9.2k.
> 
> would u plz suggest me the best 22 incher monitor *Full HD* from the following brands:
> ...



Hi! HERE r the options from 3 brands:

Dell S2209W 21.5" FULL HD @ 8.6k
Samsung 2233SW 22" FULL HD LD Monitor @ 9.2k
BenQ 22" G2220 FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 7.5k(gr8 VMF)

If ur Budget is 12k den go for Dell s2409W 24" Display!!!!

---------- Post added at 05:47 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:45 PM ----------

@*a2mn2002
here r some more suggestions:::
 AOC F22 22" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8.8k
ViewSonic VX2233wm 21.5" FULL HD LCD Monitor @ 8k
*

---------- Post added at 05:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:47 PM ----------

If ur budget is low(7-7.5k) den u have one option-BenQ Its a gr88 LCD My friend uses it and if udget is flexible(8-8.5k) den DELL ftw!!

---------- Post added at 05:53 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:49 PM ----------




jyotirmoy_k said:


> latest price for i3 530?
> 
> and can you guys suggest a mobo for this CPU which is non-igp, if the chipset is from Nvidia it would be better rather than intel i think. And the price range of Rs 4.5k-5.5k would be sweet..
> 
> and also suggest a GPU for about Rs. 4.5k-5.5k from Nvidia..



latest Price of i3 530 is arnd 5.5k and for mobo go for Gigabyte GA-H55M-S2H for arnd 5.7k and gor GPU increase ur budget a bit and go for MSI GTS250 which can outperform any card in this price range!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## hsnayvid (Jul 5, 2010)

> Go for Dell s2409W 24" Display!!!!



I am using this display from 1.5yrs.. you won't regret it!


----------



## a2mn2002 (Jul 6, 2010)

@gEEK001    					: thnx bro for ur great suggestions. But how to use a HD monitor for a TV?
Should i need to buy a TV tunner ,if yes, which one?

Is there any 22"-23" allrounder avialble (Lcd + inbuilt Tv tuner) as samsung p series does.? is this good one


----------



## gEEK001 (Jul 6, 2010)

a2mn2002 said:


> @gEEK001                        : thnx bro for ur great suggestions. But how to use a HD monitor for a TV?
> Should i need to buy a TV tunner ,if yes, which one?
> 
> Is there any 22"-23" allrounder avialble (Lcd + inbuilt Tv tuner) as samsung p series does.? is this good one



Samsung P series r gud! If ur budget is 13-14k u can go for samsung konect Plus 23" with inbuilt TV tune else buy a TV tuner card for arnd 2k!!!!!!!


----------

